# Neurales Netz im Java erstellen



## Shadow_Master (16. Jul 2004)

Wer könnte mir beim erstellen eines Neuralen Netzes in Java behilflich sein ? Ein Agent soll erstellt werden, welcher Internet Seiten durchforstet und nach speziellen Themen auf Web seiten sucht !
Vielen Dank!


----------



## alpi (16. Jul 2004)

meinst du einen Spider?


----------



## meez (16. Jul 2004)

:lol:   

Ein neuronales Netzwerk ist ja wohl ganz was anderes...Sowas ähnliches benutzt Google, um ihre 10000 Linux Kisten zu koordinieren...

Was du meinst ist wohl eher ein Web-Crawler....


----------

